# Temporary Internet Files



## Einer (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
i habe Probleme mit einem Cookie, 
es ist 3.9 GB groß und ich kann es nicht löschen, 
hab manuell und über Internet optionen - delete cookies probiert, es hat aber nicht geklappt, 
hab auch Windows XP reinstalliert aber das blöde cookie ist immer noch da,
der name von dem cookie ist: meinname@wwGdiscount24 und es befindet sich im ordner Temporary Internet Files, 
kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das entfernen kann?,
danke im voraus.


----------



## Sinac (24. Februar 2004)

Ein Cookie das 3,9 GB groß ist? Das ist wohl die längste Textdatei der Welt 
Von einer Startdiskette oder einem anderem System sollte das Löschen kein Problem sein.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Einer (24. Februar 2004)

Genauer  3.948.857 KB ist diese text datei groß,
ich kann es auch nicht öffnen, bekomme immer irgend einen Fehler 'blablalba Die datei konnte nicht gefunden werden'.

Was für eine start diskette hast Du gemeint?,
ich hab nur Windows XP und über die eingabeaufforderung kann ich die datei nicht finden, um sie so zu löschen.


----------



## Sinac (24. Februar 2004)

Eine ganz normal Bootdiskette, eventuell mit NTFS unterstützung...
Wieso kannst du diue Datei unter der Konsole nicht finden?
Was passiert wenn du versuchst die Temporery Internet Files über diesen Bereinigungsassistenten löschen zu lassen?


----------



## Einer (24. Februar 2004)

Eine Boot diskette habe ich gemacht, konnte ich aber nacher den computer nicht mit der diskette starten, nach dem neu starten passierte einfach nichts und ich musste nochmal starten.

Die ms dos konsole findet die datei nicht, aber in windows kann ich sie sehen in 
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\MeinAdminName\Lokale Einstellungen\Temporary Internet Files\
Wenn ich über die eingabeaufforderung schaue dann gibt es in diesem ordner ein unterordner Content.IE5, der windows xp zeigt aber diesen ordner gar nicht an, der zeigt mir nur das cookie mit dem mit folgendem namen "Cookie:meinname@wwGdiscount24.de/ "

Der bereinigungs assistent funktioniert irgendwie nicht, nach dem starten tut er dateien komprimieren um zu berechnen wie viel platz freigegeben werden kann und das dauert so lange das mein komputer überhitzt und schaltet aus.

Wenn dieses cookie 'etwas' kleiner wäre, wäre das kein problem aber es geht um fast 4 GB, also HILFEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## aquasonic (24. Februar 2004)

Bootdiskette mit NTFS Unterstützung downloaden -->  , booten, Daten löschen und dann mal die  Netiquette  lesen...


----------



## Einer (24. Februar 2004)

Danke für Deine Hilfe, ich werde das jetzt ausprobieren,
aber könntest Du mir sagen unter welchem Punkt ich die Netiquette verletzt habe?
Danke nochmal.


----------



## aquasonic (24. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Einer _
> *Eine Boot diskette habe ich gemacht, konnte ich aber nacher den computer nicht mit der diskette starten, nach dem neu starten passierte einfach nichts und ich musste nochmal starten.
> 
> Die ms dos konsole findet die datei nicht, aber in windows kann ich sie sehen in
> ...



Lies das mal durch und studiere deine Gross-/Kleinschreibung...


----------



## gothic ghost (24. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Einer _
> *Hallo,
> i habe Probleme mit einem Cookie,
> es ist 3.9 GB groß und ich kann es nicht löschen,
> ...



Also ich kann dir dieses gigantische Cookie nicht glauben  
Selbst wenn du eine superschnelle Standleitung zum Internet hast,
dauert der Download Stunden und das noch unbemerkt.
Bin jetzt Jahre im Netz und habe sowas noch niemals gehört oder
gelesen.
Das ist meine Meinung zu diesem fragwürdigen Beitrag.
Nach einer Neuinstallierung immer noch da ?


----------



## Johannes Postler (24. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Einer _
> *Genauer  3.948.857 KB ist diese text datei groß,
> ich kann es auch nicht öffnen, bekomme immer irgend einen Fehler 'blablalba Die datei konnte nicht gefunden werden'.
> 
> ...



Kann es sein, dass es sich um 3.948.857 Byte handelt? 4 GB scheint mir für ein Cookie dann doch übertrieben.


----------



## Einer (25. Februar 2004)

Es sind 4 GB's, da bin ich mir ganz sicher, auf meiner festplatte fehlen 4GB's,
jemand hat mir gesagt das es kein echtes Cookie ist, sondern irgendeine Schadsoftware, ich weiß aber immer noch nicht wie ich das löschen soll, wenn jemand eine idee hat wie ich das entfernet kann, bitte erwähnen, ich werde es ausprobieren, 
Danke.


----------



## gothic ghost (25. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Einer _
> *Es sind 4 GB's, da bin ich mir ganz sicher, auf meiner festplatte fehlen 4GB's,
> jemand hat mir gesagt das es kein echtes Cookie ist, sondern irgendeine Schadsoftware, ich weiß aber immer noch nicht wie ich das löschen soll, wenn jemand eine idee hat wie ich das entfernet kann, bitte erwähnen, ich werde es ausprobieren,
> Danke. *



Vom Cookie zur Schadsofzware mutiert ?
Immer noch 4 GB ?
Also entweder hast du einen Virus (war aktuell 98/99) der dir deine Platte zumüllt,
oder du bindest uns hier einen Bären nach dem anderen auf 
Wenn deine Reinstallation mit normaler Formatierung nichts gebracht hat,
dann benutze einen Disc-Editor der auf hexadezimaler Basis deine Platte putzt.
Im Netz findest du bestimmt einen.


----------



## Erpel (25. Februar 2004)

Versuchs doch mal mit Ad-Aware.


----------



## Einer (25. Februar 2004)

*So sieht es aus ...*

Da sieht man das cookie:
http://www.geocities.com/zaeban_covek/index.html
Wenn ich versuche es direkt zu löschen dann passiert einfach nichts.
Hat jemand mit so was Problemen gehabt?

Ad aware 6.0 hat mir auch nicht geholfen. 


Kann man das Bild überhaupt sehen?


----------



## to_be (26. Februar 2004)

Hast du schonmal Knoppix oder dergleichen ausprobiert? sprich ein minilinux das ntfs unterstützt aber von diskette/cd gebootet werden kann


----------

